# Crime Fiction Recommendations?



## Garrard Hayes

Hi Crime Lovers,
I wanted to start a topic where we can share our favorite crime reads. I'm starting with my top three Irish crime fiction books and will add more daily. These authors inspired me to start writing. Please joint me in and posting your favorites.

*Gritty, brutal and shocking fun. *
Irish crime fiction candy. I just can't get enough.

Stuart Neville:
*Ghosts of Belfast*, http://www.amazon.com/dp/1616952415

Ken Bruen:
*The Guards*, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003J48C1I

Adrian McKinty:
*Dead I Well May Be*, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FBJHVC


----------



## Cappy

If you're looking for something new and genuinely innovative, I'd suggest David Pearce's _Red Riding Trilogy_. His style doesn't appeal to everybody, though. So try a sample before you buy. I think he's great.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

I'll have to check that one out. Thanks Cappy. 
Have you read *Bad Monkey by Carl Hiaasen? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AP2VR8W* I heard that's a real good one too.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

An American author who's crime fiction trilogy blew me away was James Lee Burke's Hackberry Holland novels. I actually started with the last book Feast Day of Fools. The book was so filled with tension and nasty bad guys that I was glue to it until the very last page. I usually like to read novels in order, but this had no effect on the story or the other novels. They were all absolutely outstanding.

*Lay Down My Sword and Shield by James Lee Burke http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FS0K2M

Rain Gods: A Novel by James Lee Burke http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002EF2AKM

Feast Day of Fools: A Novel (Hackberry Holland) by James Lee Burke http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IK98B0*


----------



## alicepattinson

I'm going to try Ghosts of Belfast


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Hey Alice, If you like hard hitting crime fiction you'll love it. Its one of the best crime books ever. Gerry Fegan is an incredible character.


----------



## Cappy

Garrard Hayes said:


> I'll have to check that one out. Thanks Cappy.
> Have you read *Bad Monkey by Carl Hiaasen? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AP2VR8W* I heard that's a real good one too.


Thanks, Garrard. Not read that one and got a reading list as long as my arm I'm afraid.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Hey Cappy, I haven't read that one either, but if I was gonna recommend anything to jump your list it would be *Stuart Neville, Ghosts of Belfast, http://www.amazon.com/dp/1616952415* or *Shantaram: A Novel by Gregory David Roberts, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002U5HKZ6.* Check out the reviews. They're are both unforgettable.

Can you tell me a little about your novel Insomniac Cafe? Is it crime fiction, thriller or horror?


----------



## Cappy

Garrard Hayes said:


> Hey Cappy, I haven't read that one either, but if I was gonna recommend anything to jump your list it would be *Stuart Neville, Ghosts of Belfast, http://www.amazon.com/dp/1616952415* or *Shantaram: A Novel by Gregory David Roberts, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002U5HKZ6.* Check out the reviews. They're are both unforgettable.
> 
> Can you tell me a little about your novel Insomniac Cafe? Is it crime fiction, thriller or horror?


I don't think I'm meant to promote my books in this forum. I'll just mention that a Goodreads reviewer said of Cafe Insomniac..."Well, this is a strange one. It's a crime novel, it's a romance, it's urban fiction, and it's magical realism."

I'll leave it at that


----------



## SidneyW

I was thinking of starting a post on hard boiled reads and saw this one.

I recently finished:

Songs of Innocence by Richard Aleas, one of the Hard Case Crime novels, actually from the publisher himself. http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Innocence-Market-Paperback-ebook/dp/B004S2CW7A/
 - Grim but enthralling mystery with good twists and turns.

and

Miami Purity by Vicki Hendricks, often called "Double Indemnity" from a female perspective. A cool book. Very steamy in more ways than one. A stripper falls in love with a dry cleaner who's under his mother's thumb, but the plot's intricate. http://www.amazon.com/Miami-Purity-ebook/dp/B004HKIKEW/

I ran across the Hendricks title in an article about forerunners to "Gone Girl."


----------



## MartinStanley72

Hi there,

Here are some great bits of crime fiction that I have discovered recently. I've enjoyed all of them.

Ray Banks should be bigger, more widely read, but until he has the bestseller he deserves I'll keep pushing him on people. The Cal Innes quartet is dark and plays with the tropes of the standard PI novel (basically because he isn't one). Start with Saturday's Child: Cal Innes Crime Novel #1 and work from there. Great stuff.

I also loved his standalone novel Wolf Tickets

Another writer I like is Roger Smith. He is dark as hell, but he always knows how to tell a good, emotionally exhausting tale. If you choose any of Sacrifices, Dust Devils or Capture then you'll not go wrong.

I recently read Queenpin: A Novel by Megan Abbott. Really enjoyed it, but the price of the Kindle file has gone up so much it's actually cheaper to buy it as a paperback!


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Hey Sidney and Martin,

Thank you for contributing. These are great additions to this topic and I look forward to reading them. I've added all of them to my Amazon wish list. Please continue to post your favorites. It's become a real challenge to find good gritty crime authors.

Regards,
Garrard


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Just finished

*No Country for Old Men by Cormac Mccarthy http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WJSB4Q*

Easily a 5 Star novel. I saw the movie, but wanted to read the book. It was worth reading Cormac McCarthy is a master wordsmith.


----------



## MartinStanley72

Completely agree. No Country For Old Men is a superb novel. McCarthy is a great writer. I also thought Blood Meridian was superb, despite the fact that the subject matter is incredibly gruelling and grim.


----------



## Casper Parks

The new Virgil Flower series by John Sandford.


----------



## James Everington

Three excellent ones I've read recently:

*Iain Rowan: One Of Us*
http://www.amazon.com/One-of-Us-ebook/dp/B007OC94I6

*Steve Mosby: Black Flowers*
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Flowers-ebook/dp/B004UFTQCY

*Stav Sherez: A Dark Redemption*
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Redemption-Carrigan-Miller-ebook/dp/B0077D8JHY

Hope one or more floats your boat...


----------



## nigel p bird

You're floating my boat Mr Everington.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

I'll second Iain Rowan. And add Paul Finch Stalkers for Brit-cop crime.


----------



## dkrauss

Any of Stephen Hunter's Bob Lee Swagger books. Especially Dirty White Boys: http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-White-Boys-Stephen-Hunter/dp/044022179X Lots of crime. Lots of action.

If you want something completely different, then pick up Tom Robb Smith's _Child 44 _ trilogy: http://www.amazon.com/Child-44-The-Trilogy/dp/0446572764. How do you investigate crimes in a system that denies their existence? Brutal.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Casper Parks said:


> The new Virgil Flower series by John Sandford.


Hi Casper,

Thanks for contributing in the crime fiction topic today. I've added John Sanford, Virgil Flowers novel *Shock Wave (A Virgil Flowers Novel) by John Sandford http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054TVW6I* to my wishlist. If there's one novel that really stands out please post it here. I'm glad to know he writes crime. I only know his horror novels. Please come back and post more best crime read links if you think of any others or find something new that rock to share.

Cheers,
Garrard


----------



## Garrard Hayes

James Everington said:


> Three excellent ones I've read recently:
> 
> *Iain Rowan: One Of Us*
> http://www.amazon.com/One-of-Us-ebook/dp/B007OC94I6
> 
> *Steve Mosby: Black Flowers*
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Flowers-ebook/dp/B004UFTQCY
> 
> *Stav Sherez: A Dark Redemption*
> http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Redemption-Carrigan-Miller-ebook/dp/B0077D8JHY
> 
> Hope one or more floats your boat...


Hey James, 
These look great!

*Iain Rowan: One Of Us*
http://www.amazon.com/One-of-Us-ebook/dp/B007OC94I6 looks like a especially good one for me. I've heard his name thrown around.

Cheers!


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Bleekness said:


> Here you go--links for Beetner's (and JB Kohl's) work:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Devil-Doesnt-Want-ebook/dp/B00938UIK2/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/One-Too-Many-Blows-Head/dp/1935171321/
> 
> [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Borrowed-Trouble-Eric-Beetner/dp/1935171585/[/url]


Hey Bleekness,

Thanks for posting the links. I've added them to my wishlist. More rock'em sock'em fun. Cheers!


----------



## Garrard Hayes

DebBennett said:


> I'll second Iain Rowan. And add Paul Finch Stalkers for Brit-cop crime.


Hi Deb, Thanks for posting Stalkers. I'm going to check it out now.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

dkrauss said:


> Any of Stephen Hunter's Bob Lee Swagger books. Especially Dirty White Boys: http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-White-Boys-Stephen-Hunter/dp/044022179X Lots of crime. Lots of action.
> 
> If you want something completely different, then pick up Tom Robb Smith's _Child 44 _ trilogy: http://www.amazon.com/Child-44-The-Trilogy/dp/0446572764. How do you investigate crimes in a system that denies their existence? Brutal.


These look great, I'm an action junkie. Child 44 looks perfect for me.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Stuart Neville crime trilogy is one of my favorites. All are at the top of my list, but I've read Ghosts of Belfast three times. I hardly ever re-read novels. Accept for Adrian McKinty: Dead I Well May Be, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FBJHVC

Stuart Neville:
*Ghosts of Belfast*, http://www.amazon.com/dp/1616952415

*Collusion*, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HW7EBA

*Stolen Souls*, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KABEO2/


----------



## FrankZubek

Michael Connelley's Harry Bosch series


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Here's a couple of George Pelecanos novels I enjoyed.

*Down by the River Where the Dead Men Go* (Nick Stefanos) by George P. Pelecanos http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047Y0FFK

*Shoedog* by George P. Pelecanos http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8KVF0G


----------



## Garrard Hayes

I love anything Ken Bruen! He's the Grandmaster of Irish crime fiction... Find out why

*The Killing of the Tinkers:* A Novel (Jack Taylor Series) by Ken Bruen http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FC0YXG

*Once Were Cops:* A Novel by Ken Bruen http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K154U2

*American Skin* by Ken Bruen http://www.amazon.com/dp/1932112499


----------



## Garrard Hayes

I recently enjoyed this fast pace crime novel based in Hollywood California. I really felt like I was there. Charlie Hardie was an awesome character to hang with.

*Fun and Games* (Charlie Hardie #1) by Duane Swierczynski http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00486UCX2


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Adrian McKinty Dead Trilogy - Rockin Gritty Irish Crime Fiction

*Dead I Well May Be:* A Novel by Adrian McKinty http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FBJHVC

*The Dead Yard:* A Novel by Adrian McKinty http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GCFCTQ

*The Bloomsday Dead:* A Novel by Adrian McKinty http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NY11MO


----------



## MartinStanley72

Garrard Hayes said:


> I recently enjoyed this fast pace crime novel based in Hollywood California. I really felt like I was there. Charlie Hardie was an awesome character to hang with.
> 
> *Fun and Games* (Charlie Hardie #1) by Duane Swierczynski http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00486UCX2


If you enjoyed that you might also like The Wheelman by the same author. It's a crazy, fast moving heist thriller with a lot of black comedy and mayhem.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*Dennis Lehane?* Everyone know his more popular novels that became movies like:

*Shutter Island* by Dennis Lehane http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JMKNV0
*Mystic River* by Dennis Lehane http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JMKNWE

But, he's written some amazing crime fiction too...

*Live by Night:* A Novel by Dennis Lehane http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007HC3PUG
*A Drink Before the War* (Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro) by Dennis Lehane http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003GYEH2E
*Darkness, Take My Hand* (Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro) by Dennis Lehane http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JMKSYC


----------



## Garrard Hayes

John Connolly's Ex-NYPD Detective Charlie Parker tries to hunts down a two serial killers. Connolly will keep you on the edge of your seat. 
This is where it all started, tension filled, gruesome and a real page turner.

*Every Dead Thing* by John Connolly http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FCKB98


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Scandinavian Crime Fiction

Jo Nesbo, Harry Hole series - In chronological order

*The Redbreast* (Harry Hole) by Jo Nesbo http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IYG5HE
*Nemesis* (Harry Hole) by Jo Nesbo http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NLKZ64
*The Devil's Star:* A Novel (Harry Hole) by Jo Nesbo http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IY9FEY
*The Redeemer:* A Harry Hole Novel by Jo Nesbo http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004J4WMZO
*The Snowman:* A Harry Hole Novel by Jo Nesbo http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5ZY7E
*The Leopard:* A Harry Hole Novel by Jo Nesbo http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KB0U04


----------



## LynPerry

Roland March Novels by J. Mark Bertrand.

http://www.jmarkbertrand.com/the-roland-march-novels/


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Reed Farrel Coleman's NYPD Detective Moe Prager PI Novel were fun. Based in NY and full of twists.

*Walking the Perfect Square* (Moe Prager Series) by Reed Farrel Coleman http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C6IN1OQ
*Redemption Street *(Moe Prager) by Reed Farrel Coleman http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WCM9L8
*The James Deans *(Moe Prager) by Reed Farrel Coleman http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WCUU5A
*Soul Patch* (Moe Prager) by Reed Farrel Coleman http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WCM96S
*Empty Ever After* (Moe Prager) by Reed Farrel Coleman http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WCM0FI
*Innocent Monster* (Moe Prager) by Reed Farrel Coleman http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005307LK4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Is crime fiction the same thing as a mystery? I'm guess police procedurals are crime fiction? I get confused about genre sometimes.

Anyway, I just started listening to an audiobook, which I generally just listen to while I walk, and it's good enough that I'm going to Whispersync with the Kindle edition, which I also have, because I don't want to stop! I think I got it as part of the Kindle Daily Deal, since I have both the ebook and the audio version.

It's _Chasing Darkness_ by Robert Crais.



Betsy


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Police procedurals are are sub-set of crime? That's how I'd look at it. And not necessarily the same as mystery.... But a very blurred genre!


----------



## anguabell

I wonder if you would like Parker books by "Richard Stark" (Donald E. Westlake). Here is one I read - slightly old-fashioned but nicely gritty.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Yup, I agree with Deb. Police & Detective Procedural novels like Lawrence Block and Ed McBain are a sub set of crime fiction from the good guy side. They are Crime Mystery novels whether from the good guy side or the criminal's perspective. They can be in the Mystery, Thriller or Suspense categories.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Cool thread Garrard, I'll try and check a few of the titles mentioned


----------



## MartinStanley72

anguabell said:


> I wonder if you would like Parker books by "Richard Stark" (Donald E. Westlake). Here is one I read - slightly old-fashioned but nicely gritty.


I love the earlier Parker books. The Hunter, The Outfit, The Man With The Getaway Face are all superb. Completely stripped back and lean crime capers.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

I did love the Parker series. He was a gritty down to business guy with no emotions. Other than seriously pissed off.


----------



## rjspears

My favorite crime novels are Lawrence Block's Matt Scudder series.  There is a run in that series that is simply spectacular.  Starting with Eight Million Ways to Die through Everyone Dies.  A couple in that run are slightly above average, but A Ticket to the Bone Yard, A Dance at the Slaughterhouse, and A Walk Among the Tombstones are fantastic.  When the Sacred Ginmill Closes is one of the best crime pieces I have ever read.  

I also like James Lee Burke's Black Cherry Blues a great deal.

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Garrard Hayes

rjspears said:


> My favorite crime novels are Lawrence Block's Matt Scudder series. There is a run in that series that is simply spectacular. Starting with Eight Million Ways to Die through Everyone Dies. A couple in that run are slightly above average, but A Ticket to the Bone Yard, A Dance at the Slaughterhouse, and A Walk Among the Tombstones are fantastic. When the Sacred Ginmill Closes is one of the best crime pieces I have ever read.
> 
> I also like James Lee Burke's Black Cherry Blues a great deal.
> 
> --
> R.J. Spears


I'll have to check out Eight Million Ways to Die by Lawrence Block. I read Sins of the Father and Drop of the Hard Stuff thought it was kind of dull. Even though the writing was excellent. I haven't gone wrong with a James Lee Burke novel yet absolutely love his characters and writing style.


----------



## MHVesseur

Thanks for this post — I'll be going through the entire page and see if there are books here to enhance my own list. Finding the right novels takes looking ahead. I'm reading Martin Cruz Smith right now (the sequel to his famous "Gorky Park") and that sets quite a high standard for my next read.

Added October 28t 2013: I can now officially vouch for "POLAR STAR" by Martin Cruz Smith. Excellent crime novel with a fine eye for detail (how about a detailed description of a man freezing in the belly of a fish trailer), also above average characters. I've been in Communist waters for a while there.


----------



## MHVesseur

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is crime fiction the same thing as a mystery? I'm guess police procedurals are crime fiction? I get confused about genre sometimes.
> 
> Anyway, I just started listening to an audiobook, which I generally just listen to while I walk, and it's good enough that I'm going to Whispersync with the Kindle edition, which I also have, because I don't want to stop! I think I got it as part of the Kindle Daily Deal, since I have both the ebook and the audio version.
> 
> It's _Chasing Darkness_ by Robert Crais.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


A very fine reading bar you got there. Some interesting titles for me there... Thanks.


----------



## PaulLev

If you'd like a mix of crime fiction and science fiction, I'd highly recommend Isaac Asimov's Caves of Steel, The Naked Sun, and, if you like these two, the conclusion of the trilogy, The Robots of Dawn, which I don't think is quite as tight as the first two.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

PaulLev said:


> If you'd like a mix of crime fiction and science fiction, I'd highly recommend Isaac Asimov's Caves of Steel, The Naked Sun, and, if you like these two, the conclusion of the trilogy, The Robots of Dawn, which I don't think is quite as tight as the first two.


I'm adding these Asimov Cri-Fi / Sci-Fi novels to my wish list. 
Check out *Altered Carbon (Takeshi Kovacs Novels)* by Richard K. Morgan

It was Cri-Fi / Sci-Fi and a blast.


----------



## PaulLev

Garrard Hayes said:


> I'm adding these Asimov Cri-Fi / Sci-Fi novels to my wish list.
> Check out *Altered Carbon (Takeshi Kovacs Novels)* by Richard K. Morgan
> 
> It was Cri-Fi / Sci-Fi and a blast.


Excellent novel!

And here's another cri-fi/sci-fi novel - John Stith's Redshift Rendezvous - murder aboard a starship traveling faster than the speed of light, and the solution depends upon an understanding of the strange effects of ftl travel.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

PaulLev said:


> And here's another cri-fi/sci-fi novel - John Stith's Redshift Rendezvous - murder aboard a starship traveling faster than the speed of light, and the solution depends upon an understanding of the strange effects of ftl travel.


Ooh - that looks interesting, thanks. Might have to buy that one....


----------



## PaulLev

DebBennett said:


> Ooh - that looks interesting, thanks. Might have to buy that one....


It's as tight a crime story as you could ask for - in effect, a step by step police procedural, in which the investigation has to take into account evidence and testimony that could be warped due to the faster-than-light speed of the murder scene.


----------



## PhilRedhead

Any other fans of Georges Simenon - specifically the non-Maigret _romans durs_?

Short, dark, claustrophobic tales of average joes taken to their limits, whose subsequent decisions and actions lead to a downward spiral of madness and (usually) murder.

He's *cough* criminally under-represented on Kindle thus far (there are well over 100 of these short novels from the prolific Simenon), but some of NYRB's excellent reprints have made it to the format. Check out *Dirty Snow* or *Act of Passion* for a start.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MHVesseur said:


> A very fine reading bar you got there. Some interesting titles for me there... Thanks.


Thanks! I love the reading bars, it's so much fun to see what people are reading.

Betsy


----------



## Garrard Hayes

PhilRedhead said:


> Any other fans of Georges Simenon - specifically the non-Maigret _romans durs_?
> 
> Short, dark, claustrophobic tales of average joes taken to their limits, whose subsequent decisions and actions lead to a downward spiral of madness and (usually) murder.
> 
> He's *cough* criminally under-represented on Kindle thus far (there are well over 100 of these short novels from the prolific Simenon), but some of NYRB's excellent reprints have made it to the format. Check out *Dirty Snow* or *Act of Passion* for a start.


The Georges Simenon stories look great Phil. I'm adding them to my wish list.

Have you read Allan Guthrie? He weaves a great tale. Its gritty and has lots of twists and turns. I highly recommend it.

Try *Two-Way Split *by Allan Guthrie http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005890S3C


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds good!  For $0.99 I'll give it a try.

Betsy


----------



## PhilRedhead

I have to say that he has appeared on my radar, Garrard, but as yet I haven't picked anything up. I'll have to rectify that, I think...


----------



## Garrard Hayes

PhilRedhead said:


> I have to say that he has appeared on my radar, Garrard, but as yet I haven't picked anything up. I'll have to rectify that, I think...


Hi Phil, You might also like Adrian McKinty. I've read all his novels and they are brilliant. Start with the first book in his Dead trilogy.

*Dead I Well May Be*: A Novel by Adrian McKinty http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FBJHVC


----------



## RLC

Anything by James Ellroy.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Duane Swierczynski writes an action packed thriller. It's a fun read.

*Fun and Games *(Charlie Hardie #1) by Duane Swierczynski http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00486UCX2


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I used to love Leslie Charteris 'The Saint' novels, and I'm a great fan of Elmore Leonard, Jim Thompson, Richard Stark's Parker series, Lawrence Block's Hitman series, and Andrew Vachss 'Burke' novels.

I enjoy protagonists who are ambivalent and ambiguous with regards to the law and/or cultural mores.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Anybody mentioned Zoe Sharp? Her Charlie Fox series is well worth a read. Ex-military-turned-mercenary woman in various situations.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*Michael Connelly *weavers a great detective novel. This is the one that started it all for Harry Bosch.

*The Black Echo* by Michael Connelly http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SEVYSA


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

PaulLev said:


> And here's another cri-fi/sci-fi novel - John Stith's Redshift Rendezvous - murder aboard a starship traveling faster than the speed of light, and the solution depends upon an understanding of the strange effects of ftl travel.


If I recall correctly, most of Stith's work involves detective work in some form. It's the reason I've read all of them. It's disappointing that he hasn't published any new novels in over 15 years.

Mike


----------



## Gabe

I think I might have mentioned these before but the Lewis  trilogy by Peter May is brilliant. The titles are The Blackhouse, The Lewis Man and The Chessmen. Very atmospheric.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*Tower* by Ken Bruen and Reed Farrel Coleman was an awesome book. Its a gritty read written from two character's point of view.


[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Tower-Novel-Ken-Bruen-ebook/dp/B00BI9VZY2/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/Tower-Novel-Ken-Bruen-ebook/dp/B00BI9VZY2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1383824605&sr=1-1&keywords=tower%2C+ken+bruen[/url]


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Allan Guthrie's Hard Man was a great read.

*Hard Man* by Allan Guthrie http://www.amazon.com/dp/0151012989


----------



## RAFarmer

One of my favorites, but a little offbeat, is Liza Cody's Bucket Nut.

RAFarmer


----------



## Paul Reid

Ian Rankin's _Rebus_ series is terrific reading, plus I really enjoyed "Doors Open", one of Rankin's stand-alone novels, also set in Edinburgh.


----------



## elaineorr

I just finished Coyote by Linda Barnes. Set in Boston.  Carlotta is a PI and part-time cab drive who is a Big Sister to a 10-year old Latina. A woman comes to Carlotta's office with her PI business card and $500, but leaves without providing contact info. And ends up dead. That starts Carlotta on a quest to find out why, and it leads to a sweat shop with illegal immigrants. Good plot. A bit too much internal dialogue about routes taken through Boston and a couple of other topics, but that could be skimmed.


----------



## MartinStanley72

PhilRedhead said:


> Any other fans of Georges Simenon - specifically the non-Maigret _romans durs_?
> 
> Short, dark, claustrophobic tales of average joes taken to their limits, whose subsequent decisions and actions lead to a downward spiral of madness and (usually) murder.
> 
> He's *cough* criminally under-represented on Kindle thus far (there are well over 100 of these short novels from the prolific Simenon), but some of NYRB's excellent reprints have made it to the format. Check out *Dirty Snow* or *Act of Passion* for a start.


I love Simenon's non-Maigret books (though I'm a big fan of the Maigret books, too). _Dirty Snow_ is superb; _The Man Who Watched Trains Go By_ is another fine piece of noir; and _The Engagement_ is a compelling and ultimately hearbreaking piece of dark fiction. Not everything Simenon wrote is great, or even good, but for such a prolific writer his hit-to-miss ratio is astonishing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Cappy said:


> If you're looking for something new and genuinely innovative, I'd suggest David Pearce's _Red Riding Trilogy_. His style doesn't appeal to everybody, though. So try a sample before you buy. I think he's great.


I'm seconding the _Red Riding Quartet_ (it's actually four books, though the TV adaption was a trilogy). Excellent series.

I like Ken Bruen as well.


----------



## daringnovelist

I can't believe I missed this thread earlier....

I'm a huge fan of *Robert Crais*. And while I love his series (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike -- which are a blend of hard-boiled and action thriller) I think his standalone non-series books are really worth a look: I particularly love *Demolition Angel*, and *Hostage*. (While the movie they made of Hostage is not bad, it just doesn't touch the inside-the-head stresses of the cops and criminals that Crais does so well.)

Two police procedural writers:

*Archer Mayor* has been writing police procedurals about Vermont cops for a long time. The series starts in Brattleboro, but the series evolves as the top detective gets to start a state "major crimes" unit and he takes some of his sidekicks along. I think I started this series with the fourth or fifth book *The Skeleton's Knee*, and it seems like a good place to start.

*Stuart M. Kaminsky* wrote four series. While I love his semi-silly hard-boiled P.I. pastiche series (*Toby Peters*) best, he also did some great work with dark police procedurals. His most famous is the Russian police procedural series about Inspector Porfiry Rostinkov. (*Death of a Dissident*, *Black Knight in Red Square*, *Red Chameleon* are the first three.)

And his shorter series about Chicago detective, *Abe Lieberman*, who is elderly, and always beset by family and community problems, but has a kind of miraculous superhero aspect in his smarts and determination. These stories are often about the other characters whose dysfunctional lives revolve around him -- from victims to mobsters to other cops to his family. It seems to me all of these are great. My favorite is the one where his superior's past catches up with him, but unfortunately, I can't remember which one that is.

Open Road Media has come out with the earlier books of both Mayor and Kaminsky, so at last all of their books are again in print.

Camille


----------



## Garrard Hayes

daringnovelist said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread earlier....
> 
> I'm a huge fan of *Robert Crais*. And while I love his series (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike -- which are a blend of hard-boiled and action thriller) I think his standalone non-series books are really worth a look: I particularly love *Demolition Angel*, and *Hostage*. (While the movie they made of Hostage is not bad, it just doesn't touch the inside-the-head stresses of the cops and criminals that Crais does so well.)
> 
> Two police procedural writers:
> 
> *Archer Mayor* has been writing police procedurals about Vermont cops for a long time. The series starts in Brattleboro, but the series evolves as the top detective gets to start a state "major crimes" unit and he takes some of his sidekicks along. I think I started this series with the fourth or fifth book *The Skeleton's Knee*, and it seems like a good place to start.
> 
> *Stuart M. Kaminsky* wrote four series. While I love his semi-silly hard-boiled P.I. pastiche series (*Toby Peters*) best, he also did some great work with dark police procedurals. His most famous is the Russian police procedural series about Inspector Porfiry Rostinkov. (*Death of a Dissident*, *Black Knight in Red Square*, *Red Chameleon* are the first three.)
> 
> And his shorter series about Chicago detective, *Abe Lieberman*, who is elderly, and always beset by family and community problems, but has a kind of miraculous superhero aspect in his smarts and determination. These stories are often about the other characters whose dysfunctional lives revolve around him -- from victims to mobsters to other cops to his family. It seems to me all of these are great. My favorite is the one where his superior's past catches up with him, but unfortunately, I can't remember which one that is.
> 
> Open Road Media has come out with the earlier books of both Mayor and Kaminsky, so at last all of their books are again in print.
> 
> Camille


Thanks daringnovelist, I've been looking for a dark police procedural. Some far I've had a hard time with them being too boring. I'm going to check out *Death of a Dissident by Stuart M. Kaminsky *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009H700QG Cheers


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Just finished *Live by Night by Dennis Lehane* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007HC3PUG: Cigar City Slaughter, prohibition in Tampa Florida during roaring twenties. Fast paced, hard-boiled and extremely entertaining. I would highly recommend it for crime fiction lovers.


----------



## Sapphire

Here's a real oldie: BLOOD AND MONEY by Thomas Thompson. It's a true story of a Texas socialite's death in 1969 in which facts have been enhanced and conversations created by the author. It's one of those books I have reread more than once over the years since I first read it.


----------



## MHVesseur

Love your book covers here!



daringnovelist said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread earlier....
> 
> I'm a huge fan of *Robert Crais*. And while I love his series (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike -- which are a blend of hard-boiled and action thriller) I think his standalone non-series books are really worth a look: I particularly love *Demolition Angel*, and *Hostage*. (While the movie they made of Hostage is not bad, it just doesn't touch the inside-the-head stresses of the cops and criminals that Crais does so well.)
> 
> Two police procedural writers:
> 
> *Archer Mayor* has been writing police procedurals about Vermont cops for a long time. The series starts in Brattleboro, but the series evolves as the top detective gets to start a state "major crimes" unit and he takes some of his sidekicks along. I think I started this series with the fourth or fifth book *The Skeleton's Knee*, and it seems like a good place to start.
> 
> *Stuart M. Kaminsky* wrote four series. While I love his semi-silly hard-boiled P.I. pastiche series (*Toby Peters*) best, he also did some great work with dark police procedurals. His most famous is the Russian police procedural series about Inspector Porfiry Rostinkov. (*Death of a Dissident*, *Black Knight in Red Square*, *Red Chameleon* are the first three.)
> 
> And his shorter series about Chicago detective, *Abe Lieberman*, who is elderly, and always beset by family and community problems, but has a kind of miraculous superhero aspect in his smarts and determination. These stories are often about the other characters whose dysfunctional lives revolve around him -- from victims to mobsters to other cops to his family. It seems to me all of these are great. My favorite is the one where his superior's past catches up with him, but unfortunately, I can't remember which one that is.
> 
> Open Road Media has come out with the earlier books of both Mayor and Kaminsky, so at last all of their books are again in print.
> 
> Camille


----------



## MHVesseur

Still great updates here. I'll be back again and again, so it looks. In the mean time I've been hooked on Martin Cruz Smith, now having finished his Arkady Renko (a Moscow police detective in perennial hard times) novel "Stalin's Ghost". Excellent stuff, Smith has a talent for writing above the crime genre standard.


----------



## Mark Young

Re-reading Raymond Chandler's novel THE BIG SLEEP. I love the way this author wrote.
http://www.amazon.com/Big-Sleep-Raymond-Chandler/dp/1907590307


----------



## sstroble

For war crimes, Nuremberg, the Reckoning is one of the best.

http://www.amazon.com/Nuremberg-Reckoning-Jr-William-Buckley/dp/0151006792/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389810584&sr=1-1&keywords=nuremberg+by+buckley


----------



## hardnutt

Just finished *Joe Soap by Andrew Peters.*

Intriguing premise. Made me think what I'd do in similar circumstances.

I've written a review, which I'll put up on Amazon. See what you think. 

*Review of Joe Soap by Andrew Peters
*
Intriguing premise. What would _you_do if you faced the same deadly dilemma as that forced upon mid-ranking crime author Jed Higgins, the protagonist? If the lives of you and your family were threatened, would you kill strangers to order? 
Joe Higgins did; after meeting the sinister Carrie and Darcy, he felt he had no choice if his family were to remain safe.

Jed proved remarkably efficient at these seemingly random assassinations and suffered no ill-effects. And he was £10,000 better off after each killing. He felt surprisingly calm about the fact he was a hired assassin. Worryingly so. He was even starting to _enjoy_ his secret life. And his wife was pleased with the increased income, the holidays, the new, red Porsche for her birthday.

Three assassinations later and things became harder. Because the next person Carrie and Darcy wanted Jed to murder could in no way be a threat to anyone. He'd been warned before he set out on his assassin's path that he might be required to kill family members of unwilling 'involuntary' assassins (_pour encourager les autres_, as the French say). Now he understood what they had meant. But Jed, after some angsty reflections, just offed the perfectly innocent victim with a shot to the head and barely a qualm. What choice did he have? With his family threatened -- one member had already died -- he felt it was these strangers or him and his family. No contest, was Jed's conclusion.

But it seemed Jed's secret life as an assassin had supercharged his other life -- his _real_life -- the crime writing one (Hmm. Interesting idea on how we crime writers could increase our sales!). His publishers were excited about the murderous anti-hero who had appeared in Jed's latest Joe Soap crime novel. They thought it could be a best seller and wanted Jed to write Joe Soap out of this particular storyline altogether. The new Daryl Swaine series did amazingly well. And why wouldn't it? Hadn't Jed Higgins walked the walk of a serial killer himself?

But then Jed found out who was _really_ behind his life as a forced assassin. In spite of the murders' clear role in enhancing his writing skills and making him a mint of money in his real life, he wanted revenge. So, calmly and efficiently, he despatched those who had made him a killer. Then he returned to his old life. With a few important changes... Five stars.


----------



## MHVesseur

MHVesseur said:


> Still great updates here. I'll be back again and again, so it looks. In the mean time I've been hooked on Martin Cruz Smith, now having finished his Arkady Renko (a Moscow police detective in perennial hard times) novel "Stalin's Ghost". Excellent stuff, Smith has a talent for writing above the crime genre standard.


As I'm on to "Los Alamos" by Joseph Kanon, I've posted my review of Martin Cruz Smith's "Stalin's Ghost" here (very fine crime fiction if you ask me): http://www.mhvesseur.com/stalins-ghost-by-martin-cruz-smith-a-unique-crime-hero-in-a-dark-backdrop/


----------



## MHVesseur

Mark Young said:


> Re-reading Raymond Chandler's novel THE BIG SLEEP. I love the way this author wrote.
> http://www.amazon.com/Big-Sleep-Raymond-Chandler/dp/1907590307


Thanks for bringing that one back to my attention! Definitely a fine writer.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Just finished *Casino Royale (James Bond) by Ian Fleming* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008L40NT0. Over seventy years old and absolutely amazing. Gritty with timeless action and nasty villains. Once I got past the assignment briefing it was a straight out roller-coaster ride.


----------



## 67499

Donald E. Westlake/Richard Stark. Can't beat the wretchedly comic crime stories Westlake concocted for Grofeld and Dortmunder or the hard, grim stories he wrote for Parker. The first will make you forget a bad day, the other will make you glad you never had a day that put you anywhere near Parker.


----------



## daringnovelist

Steven Hardesty said:


> Donald E. Westlake/Richard Stark. Can't beat the wretchedly comic crime stories Westlake concocted for Grofeld and Dortmunder or the hard, grim stories he wrote for Parker. The first will make you forget a bad day, the other will make you glad you never had a day that put you anywhere near Parker.


Did you ever read the one where the Dortmunder gang tries to recreate a Parker crime plan? (Jimmy the Kid)

Camille


----------



## 67499

daringnovelist said:


> Did you ever read the one where the Dortmunder gang tries to recreate a Parker crime plan? (Jimmy the Kid)
> 
> Camille


Yes, *Jimmy the Kid* is terrific. Been trying to remember in which book a Ross Macdonald (think it was Macdonald) hero meets Parker through a screen door - Parker looking for a crook to include in a crime and the Macdonald character inside the house plotting a crime with his partners. The meeting drives both plots. Do you recall that scene and remember the book?


----------



## daringnovelist

Steven Hardesty said:


> Yes, *Jimmy the Kid* is terrific. Been trying to remember in which book a Ross Macdonald (think it was Macdonald) hero meets Parker through a screen door - Parker looking for a crook to include in a crime and the Macdonald character inside the house plotting a crime with his partners. The meeting drives both plots. Do you recall that scene and remember the book?


No, I haven't read enough Parker or MacDonald to have come across it, but it sounds cool.

Camille


----------



## Josh_Stallings

Wow what a great bunch of recommendations.  Ken Bruen, Stuart Neville, James Lee Burke all are amazing.  

For me, James Crumley is the master of modern hard boiled. Dancing Bear has one of the Best last paragraphs ever written.  

I just finished What It Was by George Pelecanos, a crime story set in early 70's D.C. Loved the hell out of it.  Lean mean prose.

I dig Charley Huston, particularity the Hank Thompson trilogy.

(Side note, when I got a blurb from Ken Buen, I did a happy dance for days.)


----------



## R M Nicholls

This thread is great - that's my wishlist sorted for next birthday!

So many of my favourites are already on the list - Simenon and Raymond Chandler particularly.

I recently discovered *Pierre LeMaitre* while on holiday in France, and I just noticed that his books are starting to be translated into English. 'Alex' is out in English already, which is terrifying, dark and full of twists http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Pierre-Lemaitre-ebook/dp/B009P1WES6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1391777441&sr=1-1&keywords=pierre+lemaitre. My favourite LeMaitre by far is 'Robe de Marie' but it's not out in English yet. So I'd recommend you try 'Alex' then if you like it look out for 'Robe de Marie' when it's translated, unless you read in French.

I enjoy a *Sean Black* thriller which is more 'thriller' than crime fiction I guess, but it's such a blurry genre isn't it? Anyway 'Lock Down' got me through a rainy camping holiday http://www.amazon.com/Lockdown-Sean-Black-ebook/dp/B0038AUYGE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1391777489&sr=1-1&keywords=sean+black.

And I loved, loved, loved *'Sharp Objects' by Gillian Flynn*. http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-Objects-Gillian-Flynn-ebook/dp/B002U3CCF6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1391777523&sr=1-1&keywords=sharp+objects Much better book than 'Gone Girl' in my opinion.

I like the *Nicci French* team too but I can't see any of their books in the kindle store&#8230; Very odd. I have a few of their signed hardbacks. But can't put a kindle link up. Oh well.

I'll be watching this thread for more recommendations - thanks so much for sharing them to everyone!


----------



## LifesHumor

Most *James Lee Burke* books are great. I haven't found one that I really did not like.


----------



## adanlerma

I'm fairly new to the crime fiction, mystery thriller area, but have the last few months read my first Lee Child, first novel (after 3 shorts) by Matthew Iden, a novella from Joe Konrath, and the first two of the Stephanie Plum books from Janet Evanovich.  I even finally read a real Agatha Christie book!

I've like all these a lot, and plan to continue with more of their work.

But the book I'm "very" slowly going through, is a used hardback (great condition) I got via one of Amazon's third party vendors, "Books to Die For" edited by John Connolly & Declan Burke.

I'd read a great review of it, and figured, wanting to know more about how this crime/thriller/mystery stuff works, this would be a good resource.  So far, it's proven to be way more than I'd hoped for!

Starting with Dickens and slowly working its way through the decades, centuries now I guess   , various contemporary authors give a short review/reason why a particular work by a particular author was chosen as their fav important book in the development of mystery novels.

The balance of women to men is much stronger than I'd expected, and really helps showcase how great work comes from either gender.

Most illuminating for me so far though, is just the year to year development (I'm to about pg 90 of 500+) of the genre itself.

Things I took for granted as "regular" stuff in mysteries, were generally invented/discovered and became popular.

Styles and mannerisms and expectations weren't always there, but were created.

And that means, to me, there's more to come in the future.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

R M Nicholls said:


> This thread is great - that's my wishlist sorted for next birthday!
> 
> So many of my favourites are already on the list - Simenon and Raymond Chandler particularly.
> 
> I recently discovered *Pierre LeMaitre* while on holiday in France, and I just noticed that his books are starting to be translated into English. 'Alex' is out in English already, which is terrifying, dark and full of twists http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Pierre-Lemaitre-ebook/dp/B009P1WES6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1391777441&sr=1-1&keywords=pierre+lemaitre. My favourite LeMaitre by far is 'Robe de Marie' but it's not out in English yet. So I'd recommend you try 'Alex' then if you like it look out for 'Robe de Marie' when it's translated, unless you read in French.
> 
> I enjoy a *Sean Black* thriller which is more 'thriller' than crime fiction I guess, but it's such a blurry genre isn't it? Anyway 'Lock Down' got me through a rainy camping holiday http://www.amazon.com/Lockdown-Sean-Black-ebook/dp/B0038AUYGE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1391777489&sr=1-1&keywords=sean+black.
> 
> And I loved, loved, loved *'Sharp Objects' by Gillian Flynn*. http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-Objects-Gillian-Flynn-ebook/dp/B002U3CCF6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1391777523&sr=1-1&keywords=sharp+objects Much better book than 'Gone Girl' in my opinion.
> 
> I like the *Nicci French* team too but I can't see any of their books in the kindle store&#8230; Very odd. I have a few of their signed hardbacks. But can't put a kindle link up. Oh well.
> 
> I'll be watching this thread for more recommendations - thanks so much for sharing them to everyone!


Thanks RM, I was looking for a good Gillian Flynn novel to start with. I'll give Sharp Objects a try.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Garrard Hayes said:


> Thanks RM, I was looking for a good Gillian Flynn novel to start with. I'll give Sharp Objects a try.


I *hated* _Gone Girl_. Put me off her books entirely, but if _Sharp Objects_ is recommended, I might give it a try.

I've just started reading Mark Billingham - picked up a couple of paperbacks second-hand, so might go hunting more of his.


----------



## Tony Richards

MHVesseur said:


> Thanks for bringing that one back to my attention! Definitely a fine writer.


THE BIG SLEEP was Chandler's first novel, and definitely superb, with a final few paragraphs that most authors would slice their wrists for the chance to write. But for true darkness and a wonderful villain, give THE LITTLE SISTER a look.


----------



## Louie Flann

What about Micheal Connelly? _The brass Verdict_, _The Poet_, _The Black Echo_--all good stuff.


----------



## joyceharmon

I'm a big fan of Doug Preston and Lincoln Child's series with Special Agent Pendergast. They're very actiony, kinda creepy, and there's almost always one (but ONLY one) sci-fi-ish element to the mystery.


----------



## PaulLev

The Secret Adversary: Illustrated (CapleBook Classic Series) by Agatha Christie is an early masterpiece.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*New Adrain McKinty* out and it's sure to be a wild ride http://www.amazon.com/Morning-Ill-Be-Gone-Detective-ebook/dp/B00F1W085Y/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1398282150&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=adrain+mckinty


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amazon is currently featuring 100 Mysteries & Thrillers to Read in a Lifetime: http://smile.amazon.com/b/ref=nav_sap_bks_100M&T?ie=UTF8&node=8994558011

I dare say some of them are 'crime fiction'.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amazon is currently featuring 100 Mysteries & Thrillers to Read in a Lifetime: http://smile.amazon.com/b/ref=nav_sap_bks_100M&T?ie=UTF8&node=8994558011
> 
> I dare say some of them are 'crime fiction'.


A Goodreads votey thing. And I was thinking they'd all be on offer or something.... I wonder who chose that list?


----------



## SidneyW

That is an interesting list, and it's a nice mixture of YA, hard boiled, caper, classical, espionage etc. "The Killer Inside Me" by Jim Thompson is an interesting, dark crime thriller that's on the list, and a lot of Jim Thompson's work is interesting on the crime front. I like his "Nothing More Than Murder" also.


----------



## JFHilborne

I recently started reading Nelson DeMille's books and love them. Plum Island was fab.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Paul Finch's latest is out and just 99p in the UK. 


Each book gets better - though I admit to being cross that the last 10% is a preview of the next book (one of my pet hates). Not the author's fault though....


----------



## JFHilborne

DebBennett said:


> Paul Finch's latest is out and just 99p in the UK.
> 
> 
> &#8230;. I admit to being cross that the last 10% is a preview of the next book (one of my pet hates). Not the author's fault though....


Not to get off topic, but the 10% preview is also one of my pet peeves. To get back on topic - I did love Hamelin's Child. It was an excellent read.


----------



## RJMcDonnell

I agree with Betsy the Quilter in her recommendation of Robert Crais. I've been reading him since Voodoo River in 1995 (not about voodoo). His Elvis Cole series is excellent, but my favorite is a stand-alone released last year called The Suspect. It features a German shepherd that functioned as a IED/patrol dog in Afghanistan, then retrained for LAPD. A huge subplot involved how dogs perceive the world through their noses and relate to their handlers as alpha leader of the pack. Crais wrote about four short chapters from the dog's POV.


----------



## JFHilborne

Currently reading Michael Robotham and really like his writing style.


----------



## John F

The Nero Wolfe detective novels by Rex Stout are available as eBooks, and the Brooklyn Public Library has dozens of them available through OverDrive. New York State residents can get a BPL card for free; out-of-staters pay $50. The downloads are free too, of course. I'm going through them at a terrific rate. Archie Goodwin makes me laugh and so does Wolfe though he doesn't mean to.

Another classic, Erskine Childers's "The Riddle of the Sands," isn't exactly crime fiction, it's a spy novel. Amazon.com is now offering the Kindle edition for $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=Riddle%20of%20the%20Sands&index=blended&link_code=qs&sourceid=Mozilla-search&tag=mozilla-20


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*Stray Bullet by Simon Duringer* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTX9Q1E
Crime Thrill Ride! I had no idea that the opening scene would lead to such an awesome crime drama. Stray Bullet is a thrilling tale about a regular guy who turns professional killer. After the death of his parents leaves Jack careening into depression, a criminal friend sets him on dark career as a paid assassin. The first assignment was so captivating and gruesome that I found myself wondering what I would do given the situation. The plot grows more complex and deeper as a NY Kingpin offers Jack Shaw a job in his organization. Tense dialogue, and pressure cooker assignments makes this dark journey gripping and believable. Stray Bullet grabs a hold and doesn't let go.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*The Contortionist Handbook* by Craig Clevenger http://www.amazon.com/dp/1931561486
If you tried to kill yourself every time you got a migraine headache it might make you neurotic, compulsive and delusional. This novel captures it so well that I started feeling nervous and jerky myself. At times I felt overwhelmed by every minuet detail in the hospital and with therapists, but it serves to drive the point home that this guy is totally messed up. Each time John is revived from his self-medicated near death experience he tries to trick the doctors of his intention and identity. All the psychotic repetition is well worth it. It helps to set up his relationships women. My favorite was Sudden a woman who's a stripper and gets him hooked on cocaine. Her erotic dark side was fascinating and left me wanting more. John's criminal ability to switch his persona with other people was amazing. I would've loved more dating and crime but I still loved this twisted story. I'm still wondering if John was brilliant, insane or crazy.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*In the Electric Mist with Confederate Dead* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HOFG5OO
by *James Lee Burke*. 
His bad guys are nasty, his action scenes brutally tense and his novels are gripping page turners. Mr Burke has such an amazing way with words. His can make you vividly see a rainstorm coming in from a distance, or Mockingbirds playing in a tree and even feel the cold barrel of a gun against your neck. James Lee Burke is the Grandmaster of American Crime Fiction and he proves it again with another Dave Robicheaux winner, 6th in the series. To top it off this time he has some paranormal help. I loved it. His natural dialogue style and no nonsense action makes this one of my favorite crime fiction series. Pick one up and find out why.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*On The Edge Of Your Seat Spy Thriller*

*An Involuntary Spy by Kenneth Eade* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GQPBLZ6

When a genetic modified food biologist turns whistleblower and escapes with top secret reports to Russia you get an awesome spy adventure. An Involuntary Spy is a fast paced thriller that is well written, well researched and held me cover to cover. Seth Rogan's life on the run in Russia takes a shocking turn when he discovers a food safety cover up. Spy training, falling in love with a beautiful young teacher and trying to stay alive was a blast. Plenty of twisted and turns kept the plot steaming along with lots of political tension and an action packed ending that absolutely rocked. I'm looking forward to the next Kenneth Eade novel.


----------



## over and out

I enjoy both Kathy Reichs or Tess Gerritsen. While their books have both been made into TV series, I enjoy their books much more.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

There's another Paul Finch just out. 

Another one that I notice was released in 3 parts. Why? Do people actually buy the parts separetely?

And while I'm here ...


JFHilborne said:


> To get back on topic - I did love Hamelin's Child. It was an excellent read.


Thank you. (sorry - only just seen this as the thread has bounced back up).


----------



## John F

I'm rereading Dorothy Sayers. Lord Peter Wimsey, who comes across as a Bertie Wooster with brains (his valet Bunter is a Jeeves with a show-off vocabulary), is rather tiresome, but the stories are good and sometimes go beyond what I'd expect from a writer of Sayers's background. "Five Red Herrings" and "The Nine Tailors" would be good choices for Sayers beginners.


----------



## JPKeel

Murder Red Ink (McGhee)

Ripper crimes mashed up with unique scifi.


----------



## ET

You can't beat Michael Connelly. I'm reading _*The Burning Room*_ right now.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*Cold Shadows by Jeff Critser* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FV07P3Y
On the edge of your seat international nail biter. I couldn't wait to get back to where I left off the night before. Cold Shadows pulls the reader in deeper and deeper as the plot unfolds with murder, government agencies and secret underworld nooks and crannies. Well-crafted, excellent writing with detailed research that made the story incredibly real. I highly recommend Mr. Critser for anyone who's looking for a Jack Ryan replacement. Can't wait for his next novel. Super stuff!


----------



## 67499

Every now and then I get the urge to re-read Donald E. Westlake's _*Pity Him Afterwards*_ - for the pleasure watching his sleight-of-hand in concealing and revealing the killer. I'm reading it again tonight. Too bad it's not among the Westlake books AMZ sells for Kindle (hint, hint).


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*American Assassin by Vince Flynn.* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UV8T9A
A few months ago I was at my local Drug Store waiting for a prescription, when I randomly started picking up paperback novels from the display rack. I decided to read the first sentence of each novel to see who had the best opening line and cared the most about grabbing readers and not letting go. To my surprise, I read twelve top bestselling mass market paperbacks before I hit lucky thirteen, 'The Last Man by Vince Flynn'. Wow talk about a great first sentence. I looked him up and started with his first in the series, 'American Assassin', It is an amazing novel Mr. Flynn introduces the reader to the beginning story of the New York Times Bestselling series about Mitch Rapp and it blew me away. This is a total standout and although critics complained about typos ruining it for them, I enjoyed this rock solid spy action adventure. I read it in a few days and couldn't put it down. No spoilers from me... I didn't know anything about it, but it has all of my favorite elements for a fast gritty story line. Get it now and find out why Vince Flynn has sold millions of books.


----------



## EG Michaels

Hey Garrard,

The late Vince Flynn was one of my favorite thriller authors. It wasn't clear to me from your last post but American Assassin wasn't the first Mitch Rapp book he wrote.  It's actually one of the last ones he did.  The first one he wrote was Transfer of Power. My favorite of his books is "The Third Option". If you haven't read it yet, I highly recommend it (along with all of Vince's books).

Take care,

E.G.


----------



## Hasse Mori

How about books by Elmore Leonard, or are these a bit too obvious choices?  Just finished Swag for a first time a few weeks ago, very good read.


----------



## writerlythoughts

I love the Inspector Rebus series by Ian Rankin. His books are on my auto buy list  
Other favorites: Agatha Christie, Ruth Rendell, Nelson DeMille, Jo Nesbo. I'm not sure where the line is between crime fiction and mystery etc. so my apologies if I'm blurring lines here.


----------



## nigel p bird

Rebus has to be on a crime-fiction list. I'm reading a Russel D McLean novel just now that has an Ian Rankin tag on the cover - 'will appeal to fans of Ian Rankin and Stuart McBride'. Half way through and I'm absolutely loving it. It's called Cry Uncle and it's the latest in a series (though stands alone in my opinion). You can take a look here http://www.amazon.com/Cry-Uncle-McNee-mystery-Scotland-ebook/dp/B00SHUMN5A/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-3&qid=1427498991. I'll try and remember to post a review when I'm finished.


----------



## TromboneAl

I am reading this:

Dashiell Hammett Megapack

Yes, it is dated, but there's something nice and flowing about Hammett's writing. And I prefer first person.


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Dark Ritual by Patricia Scott is available on Amazon now - and it's free!


----------



## Garrard Hayes

nigel p bird said:


> Rebus has to be on a crime-fiction list. I'm reading a Russel D McLean novel just now that has an Ian Rankin tag on the cover - 'will appeal to fans of Ian Rankin and Stuart McBride'. Half way through and I'm absolutely loving it. It's called Cry Uncle and it's the latest in a series (though stands alone in my opinion). You can take a look here http://www.amazon.com/Cry-Uncle-McNee-mystery-Scotland-ebook/dp/B00SHUMN5A/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-3&qid=1427498991. I'll try and remember to post a review when I'm finished.


Hey Nigel, Sound like my kind of book, I like Rankin and McBride. I'll check out Russel D McLean. Is there a novel that stood from the rest. Please let me know. It would be great if you could post a review. Cheers, Garrard


----------



## KristiBelcamino

If you like darker books (I do) Lisa Unger is my favorite.
But I just finished a book that I loved: Becky Masterman's RAGE AGAINST THE DYING featuring a retired woman FBI agent who still has it!


----------



## zarcos21

Thanks for all the great recommendations! I'm new here and just poking around. 

Has anyone here read Edna Buchanan? I loved her Britt Montero series. Ms Buchanan was a crime reporter in Miami and wrote on the side for a long time.

Will check in again after work. Thanks again


----------



## KristiBelcamino

Edna Buchanan is my hero. In fact, I would go so far as to say she is why I sat down to write my first crime fiction book after I left newspaper reporting. She once followed me on Twitter out of the blue and I about lost my mind!


----------



## zarcos21

KristiBelcamino said:


> Edna Buchanan is my hero. In fact, I would go so far as to say she is why I sat down to write my first crime fiction book after I left newspaper reporting. She once followed me on Twitter out of the blue and I about lost my mind!


Wow, I love it! She's great. She replied to an email of mine once, and we had a short correspondence. Very approachable author.


----------



## rchapman1

Anything by Dick Francis - I've just finished Come to Grief.  An injured ex-jockey turned investigator solves crimes in and out of the racing industry.


----------



## KristiBelcamino

zarcos21 said:


> Wow, I love it! She's great. She replied to an email of mine once, and we had a short correspondence. Very approachable author.


Jealous. I asked her to consider blurbing my book since it features a newspaper reporter and she never responded. But then again, maybe she's hit up for that stuff all the time.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

rchapman1 said:


> Anything by Dick Francis - I've just finished Come to Grief. An injured ex-jockey turned investigator solves crimes in and out of the racing industry.


Not read any Dick Francis in 30 years. Maybe time for a re-read - think I have some paperbacks buried somewhere. Oddly enough the one DF that always sticks in my mind is the one that opens with the guy imprisoned in a van somewhere with only cheese triangles to eat. No idea what it's called.


----------



## Michael Deed

To Rebus and Hercule Poirot (of "I must be right because I am never wrong" fame) I'd also add Vikram Chandra's Mumbai crime epic _Sacred Games_. For a lighter more socially and environmentally conscious crime fiction I'd also recommend Shamini Flint's Inspector Singh, an exercise shy, beer drinking Singaporean detective, who spends half his time searching for a good curry, and the rest catching the bad guys.


----------



## billwil19

The Crime Writer by Gregg Hurwitz is an inventive, entertaining read that should be rediscovered. The cynical commentary about L.A. culture is an added treat.


----------



## sstroble

Sea Changes by Derek Turner.

When some of the bodies washed up on an English beach are discovered to have been shot, the entire nation recoils in horror as it searches for the murderer. After some draw what to them are obvious conclusions, the bloody water becomes murky and ugly.

http://www.amazon.com/Sea-Changes-Derek-Turner/dp/1593680023


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*Live By Night by Dennis Lehane* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007HC3PUG
This is another superstar of crime fiction and I enjoyed this novel cover to cover. An inside look at organized crime during roaring twenties. Big business under prohibition, rum runners and lots of action in Tampa Florida. The main character Joe Coughlin goes from being a petty thief to convicted criminal to mob boss. This well crafted crime fiction novel is fast paced, hard-boiled and extremely entertaining. It's a gritty page-turner that keeps you guessing until the surprise ending that you'll never see coming. Dennis Lehane is awesome crime writer, some of his bestsellers include: Mystic River, Shutter Island and The Drop., which was recently made into a movie with Tom Hardy and James Gandolfini. I would highly recommend it for crime fiction lovers.


----------



## Mortiferus

Good thread.
You might to know but anyway i recommend James Ellroy's series starting with The Black Dahlia.
Grim atmosphere, stunning characters and damn well crafted storyboard 
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Thanks for adding to the thread. Please feel free to add recommendations anytime. I haven't read James Ellroy, but have heard about his novels and will definitely add him to my wish list. Cheers.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*BioPrint by R.C Carter & J.P. Carter* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HFF8D48
The O'Rourke Detective Agency is on the trail of a murderer. The investigation leads to 3D printing and biotechnology that is being used for engineering human organs. The only problem is that a dangerous ex-employee has stolen plans and is eliminating everyone who knows. This well crafted novel takes readers on a whirlwind ride after a brutal killer and a group of detectives that are chasing him down. Plenty of twists and turns will keep the pages turning and you'll be guessing until the very end. I immediately felt at home with old friends, with awesome character development and fast reading banter. I thoroughly enjoyed BioPrint and highly recommend it. I can't wait to read Book 2 in the O'Rourke Agency series.


_sorry -- no self promotion in the book corner -- thanks. Ann_


----------



## Dave Lewis

_<edited -- now there's even less self promotion >_

I tend to read the usual suspects, Lee Child, Mo Hayder, Val McDermid, Katherine John etc. 90% of indie authors are just not that good... obviously there are exceptions.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Hey Dave,

Have you read any Irish Crime Fiction? My absolute favorites are Adrain McKinty (Dead trilogy), Stuart Neville (Belfast Trilogy) and Ken Bruen (Jack Taylor). Every book in any of these series has been a home run for me. 

Cheers,
Garrard


----------



## Henry Sugar

This might be a controversial pick and it's not entirely a "crime" novel, but I was recently totally enthralled by The Map and the Territory by Michel Houellebecq. This french writer is problematic in SO many ways, but you can't deny that he has a pretty incisive understanding of what makes a lot of people tick, however distasteful it might be. If you're looking for a cerebral crime novel that talks about the nature of art and the inherently nasty nature of humanity, definitely give this one a read.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Thanks Henry. I'm adding *The Map and the Territory by Michel Houellebecq* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050DIWTI to my wish list. Thanks for the crime pick.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*A Born Victim by R.P. Rochford* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H217VS4
Women are being found mysteriously tortured and killed. Will Detective Lucy Taylor be able to stop the violent crime spree against women? I gotta find out. This novel caught me by surprise and was an unexpected gem that you'll only find when giving independent authors a chance. Incredibly well crafted with deep character development and a dark and intense plot that didn't disappoint. I was so sucked in by the first chapter that I couldn't put it down. I started reading 'A Born Victim' while on a three-mile walk with my family. They of course left me behind because I wasn't keeping up. The first scene where 'Gill Brogan' has a disturbing discussion with her abusive boss 'Jacob Spencer' was mesmerizing. Is he trustworthy? Was something sinister going on? It felt that way and I had to find out. This is a remarkable detective novel with plenty of nasty moments and a plot that take you all the way down to the riveting end. I thoroughly enjoy the brutal courtroom drama and the breathtaking conclusion. Michael Connelly fans will love this detective novel. I did.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Just started reading Harry Bosch Book 1 after watching the Amazon Video show Bosch. *Michael Connelly 'The Black Echo'* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SEVYSA I'm not usually into Police Procedurals but this is pretty cool. I love Bosch's attitude.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

I've recommended The Ghost of Belfast by Stuart Neville, but recently I did a short review on my blog site. I can't tell you how much I love this novel. Here it is. If you'd like to check out more short reviews go to *http://www.garrardhayes.com*

*The Ghosts of Belfast by Stuart Neville (The Belfast Novels Book 1)* *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HYHAX0*
This gripping Irish crime fiction novel has skyrocketed as one of my top 5 favorite books of all time. It'll leave you shocked, speechless and wanting more. Years ago Gerry Fegan was the muscle for the IRA, but is now a delusional drunkard that lurks in local pubs. He's been seen talking to himself and drinking until he blacks out. What people don't know is that twelve ghosts haunt him from murders he took part in for the IRA. These spirits torment him into avenging their deaths. Gerry must also fight to protect a woman he befriends and her small daughter when the IRA targets them. Gerry Fegan turns into one of the best anti-heroes I've read about in years. At its core The Ghosts of Belfast is a raw crime fiction novel. Stuart Neville's debut novel is extremely well crafted with an incredible weave of paranormal activity. Do these evil men deserve to be hunted and murdered for their transgression against innocents? You betcha. I would've given The Ghosts of Belfast ten stars, but five was the maximum.


----------



## PaulLev

Come Out Tonight by Bonnie Rozanski

I blurbed this novel -

"A riveting, high-concept medical thriller with an eye and ear for New York ambience that rivals E. L. Doctorow's, except Come Out Tonight is quintessentially 21st century. Bonnie Rozanski will have you wondering, laughing, cajoling your brain for answers until the final page."


----------



## Garrard Hayes

PaulLev said:


> Come Out Tonight by Bonnie Rozanski
> 
> I blurbed this novel -
> 
> "A riveting, high-concept medical thriller with an eye and ear for New York ambience that rivals E. L. Doctorow's, except Come Out Tonight is quintessentially 21st century. Bonnie Rozanski will have you wondering, laughing, cajoling your brain for answers until the final page."


Thanks Paul, I'll add this to me wishlist to check out. Cheers


----------



## Jim Johnson

Unless I missed it, I'm stunned no one has mentioned Ed McBain's long-running 87th Precinct series of novels.

Here's his Amazon page. Start with _Cop Hater_ and go from there.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Jim Johnson said:


> Unless I missed it, I'm stunned no one has mentioned Ed McBain's long-running 87th Precinct series of novels.
> 
> Here's his Amazon page. Start with _Cop Hater_ and go from there.


 Hey Jim, Ed McBain is awesome... I've read Cop Hater. He creates an impressive crime world. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

I love anything Adrian McKinty and this was a good one. Check it out.

*Gun Street Girl: A Detective Sean Duffy Novel by Adrian Mckinty* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N6PCJH8 via @amazon


----------



## Garrard Hayes

There's been a lot of buzz about the Quarry books with a Cinemax series coming out. I picked up the first in the series. 
Looking forward to reading the first book.

*Quarry by Max Allan Collins http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TNBPJHG via @amazon*


----------



## Garrard Hayes

After watching Bosch on Amazon Video I liked it so much I figured I'd start with the first Harry Bosch novel.
*'The Black Echo' by Michael Connelly http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SEVYSA*
It's keeping me interested but not super fast paced. Harry Bosch's attitude and Vietnam soldier history is a real draw.


----------



## DISmith

One I really enjoyed was _A Spark of Justice_ by J.D. Hawkins. It's set mostly in a circus where the lion tamer has been killed and an insurance investigator has to determine whether it was an accident or murder. Motives abound.

Very atmospheric, both exciting and funny moments.


----------



## belindaf

One of my favorite reads is THE CRIME WRITER by Greg Hurwitz. Also pretty much anything of Dennis Lehane's is amazing.


----------



## 67499

Maybe not _quite_ a crime story but just as much fun is _A is for Arsenic: The Poisons of Agatha Christie_ by Kathryn Harkup. Lots of gruesome how-to plus the curious ways Christie managed her murders. A great read!


----------



## Alexander Mueller

My New Year's read was _Ghost_ by Lindsey Elyse. The book follows a hitman, otherwise known as Ghost, who is well known for what he does best: get in, get out, leave no traces or witnesses. A crime filled town controlled by two syndicates and corrupted cops is his safe haven; his targets selected by the highest bidder. All of his targets till now all had commonalities: rapists, drug dealers, pimps, people who dabbled in things he didn't care for. His latest target: an innocent girl. Does he fulfill his contract? Or does he follow his small moral compass?


----------



## durang

I would say all of Chester Himes stuff is really good and classics.

http://www.amazon.com/Real-Cool-Killers-Chester-Himes-ebook/dp/B005ACKZEO/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## Garrard Hayes

* The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler (Philip Marlowe Series)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FA64VO
Being a lover of everything Noir I decided to go back to its roots. I picked 'The Big Sleep' by Raymond Chandler which was originally published in 1939. It is the first full novel in the Philip Marlowe series and I had no idea what I was in for. I expected to be bored by outdated language and over-dramatic cheesy dialogue, but I was completely surprised and immediately pull into a dark crime ride. I was so wrong&#8230; it was school time for me folks and Raymond Chandler was my Noir Professor. Yeah, there's some outdated terms like: Police with their nickel cigars, pretty dames and no dough&#8230; which made me laugh out loud on occasion, but it only helped to lock in the gritty world of Detective Philip Marlowe. There was a handful of shady characters like: The client, a handicapped Ex-General with two out of control beautiful daughters who both wanted to seduce Marlowe, a blackmailer and assorted hoods and police that helped to stir things up. The amazing plot unfolds with twists, turns and murder from the start to finish. 'The Big Sleep' by Raymond Chandler definitely passed my test of time with Five Stars. I absolutely loved it. Check it out.


----------



## Lou Harpr

I just discovered Donald E. Westlake. http://www.amazon.com/Donald-E.-Westlake/e/B000AQ0RXE/

His books are crime fiction, but the protagonists are mainly crooks. Good prose, characters, and a sense of humor. I'm enjoying them a lot.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

* Quarry by Max Allan Collins http://www.amazon.com/dp/1783298839*
A noir book lover Twitter buddy of mine Kelli Hathaway @kellihatha1 recently posted a recommendation of 'The First Quarry' by Max Allan Collins, published by Hard Case Crime and will soon be released as a Cinemax series. The cover grabbed me, so naturally I had to find out more about this author. Max Allan Collins @MaxAllanCollins also wrote the bestseller 'Road to Perdition' for more info go to maxallancollins.com, but I started with his first novel in this series, 'Quarry'. The cover art was painted by the amazing artist Robert McGinnis mcginnispaintings.com. It begins with a bad ass Quarry following a Priest through an Airport. An assignment he received from a guy he calls 'The Broker'. By the end of the first chapter I was hooked and ate up every chapter like candy all the way to the last page. Similar in some ways to Richard Stark's Parker series (A.K.A. Donald E. Westlake, donaldwestlake.com). Max Allan Collins credits Westlake as his role model when he first started writing. This hard-boiled assassin takes us into a dark world where people pay to have their associates, friends and family killed. Even though Quarry is an older guy he still manages to get laid along the way by some beautiful woman&#8230; not without its own complications. 'Quarry' was a rock solid crime fiction novel that I devoured in a couple of days. I'm looking forward to the next in the series&#8230; Max Allan Collins wrote a ton of them. Check them all out at hardcasecrime.com.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*Intercession by Louis Romano* *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0131RFKXA*
I didn't know anything about the Catholic religion, the Church or Priests, but I found Mr. Roman's meticulous research and attention to detail immediately educated me to a darker side of organized religion which grabbed hold and didn't let go. Well-crafted with snappy dialogue complete and authentic NYC accents, I ate it up like candy. 
This dark and brooding roman noir journey captured and exposed predators that fly under the radar and put children at risk within our own communities. New York detectives are hot on the trail of a brazen serial killer who's set on drawing public attention to protected pedophiles within the business conglomerate of organized religion. I've never read a novel where I felt so conflicted, but in the end I found myself rooting for the villain as much as the police. 
No spoilers from me, but this is must read Crime Fiction on the same par as a Michael Connelly Bosch novel. Brilliantly developed characters and a plot that played out as an international battle of good vs evil. Detective Vic Gonnella and serial killer John Deegan were awesome counterparts, hero vs anti-hero they both fight for the lead role as the protagonist and in the end prove to be two sides of the same coin. I was so excited by the climatic conclusion of this novel that I ran out and bought another Louis Romano gem 'Besa' which is currently being made into an Indie film. 'Intercession' was everything I'd hoped it would be and more, you'll love it, I did.


----------



## passerby

Garrard Hayes said:


> After watching Bosch on Amazon Video I liked it so much I figured I'd start with the first Harry Bosch novel.
> *'The Black Echo' by Michael Connelly http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SEVYSA*
> It's keeping me interested but not super fast paced. Harry Bosch's attitude and Vietnam soldier history is a real draw.


This ^ 
I really enjoy the Harry Bosch novels. Also the Lincoln Lawyer series, especially "The Brass Verdict".


----------



## Donna White Glaser

V.P. said:


> This ^
> I really enjoy the Harry Bosch novels. Also the Lincoln Lawyer series, especially "The Brass Verdict".


I love Connolly. My reading selections often depend on my mood or stress level. When I'm feeling good I read more contemporary books like Michael Connolly, Jeffery Deaver, Kathy Reich, etc. However, if I'm stressed I tend towards classic British mysteries like Christie, Sayers, and PD James. 
I can read humorous mysteries like Evanovich, Lois Greiman, Lisa Lutz any time. I'd say humorous mystery is my favorite subgenre.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

Amazon Video has done a fantastic job with the Bosch series and Michael Connelly is the Executive Producer. I love the novels and this mini-series does a great job bring Harry to life.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*5 STAR Crime Thriller, Desperation with Haunting Realism*
*Galveston by Nic Pizzolatto http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003L786RI*
Nic Pizzolatto wrote and produced True Detective for HBO and since I'm a huge fan of the series I couldn't be more excited to read Galveston. From the moment I started Galveston I found myself in awe of Mr. Pizzolatto's writing style. Brilliant dialogue, with short visuals and an inner voice that locks you into every moment. Gritty noir crime fiction with a somber humanism that made the characters jump off the pages. For the complete book review, more reviews and free stuff check out my blog *http://www.garrardhayes.com*


----------



## Parker Rimes

MartinStanley72 said:


> Completely agree. No Country For Old Men is a superb novel. McCarthy is a great writer. I also thought Blood Meridian was superb, despite the fact that the subject matter is incredibly gruelling and grim.


Simply the bloodiest novel I have ever read. He shoulda just called it BLOOD.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

I heard they might be making 'Blood Meridian' into a movie. That would be entertaining.


----------

